# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Leinsamen

## HerbertK

Liebe Mitstreiter,

nach einer am 24.02.2008 beim Jahrestreffen der American Society of Clinical Oncology in Chicago vorgestellten Studie verlangsamt Leinsamen das Wachstum von Prostatakrebs. Dieses Ergebnis wird gedeutet als das Zusammenwirken von omega-3-Fettsäuren und antiangiogen wirksamen Lignanen - beide im Leinsamen enthalten. Mehr dazu siehe: http://groups.google.com/group/sci.m...df258947?hl=en

Mit freundlichem Gruss
Herbert

----------


## Josef

> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> nach einer am 24.02.2008 beim Jahrestreffen der American Society of Clinical Oncology in Chicago vorgestellten Studie verlangsamt Leinsamen das Wachstum von Prostatakrebs. Dieses Ergebnis wird gedeutet als das Zusammenwirken von omega-3-Fettsäuren und antiangiogen wirksamen Lignanen - beide im Leinsamen enthalten. Mehr dazu siehe: http://groups.google.com/group/sci.m...df258947?hl=en
> 
> Mit freundlichem Gruss
> Herbert



Servus,
nimmst du sie auch?
Wie, ganz, geschrotet, eingeweicht (wie lange?), als Zusatz beim  Müsli? 
LG.
Josef

----------


## HerbertK

Hallo Josef.

ich habe gerade mit der Einnahme begonnen. Ich nehme geschroteten Leinsamen - ob in Müsli, Yoghurt oder dgl. ist freibleibend. Da ich ohnehin Buttermilch trinke, setze ich den Leinsamen meist ca. eine halbe Stunde vor Verzehr in Buttermilch an.

Ob's was bringt und wie die Verdauung reagiert - man wird sehen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Herbert

----------


## Ulrich

Ich fand eine Quelle (aus dem Jahre 2001), wo vor dem Verzehr von Leinsamenöl gewarnt wird:

*http://www.prostateforum.com/september2001.pdf*




> Seven out of the nine studies available show that flax seed oil *increases* the risk of prostate cancer or of cancer progression.
> 
> I strongly recommend that men with prostate cancer do not use flax seed oil or other oils rich in alpha-linolenic acid.


Ich habe daher schon vor längerer Zeit darauf verzichtet, Leinsamen/Leinsamenöl zu verzehren.

----------


## Ulrich

> ... *http://www.prostateforum.com/september2001.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von der angegebenen Quelle
> 
> ...
> ...


Linolensäure ist in u.a. folgenden Pflanzenölen enthalten:



> ... Eine ganze Reihe natürlich gewonnener pflanzlicher Öle ist reich an Linolensäure. Hierzu gehören unter anderem:
> 
> Leinöl (ca. 50%), Hanföl (ca. 17% alpha-Linolensäure und ca. 4% gamma-Linolensäure), Walnußöl (ca. 15%), Rapsöl (ca. 9%), Sojaöl (ca. 8%), Chiaöl (50-65%).


Chia ist eine in Mexiko beheimatete Pflanze. Dieses Öl habe ich hier in Deutschland noch nirgends im Angebot gesehen, wohl aber außer dem Leinöl das weithin benutzte *Raps- und Sojaöl*!

----------


## WinfriedW

Die Meldung, dass Leinsamen bei Prostatakrebs das Tumorwachstum hemmen sollen, ist nicht ganz  neu.  Seit  diese  durchs Netz geistert,  reichere auch ich mein Müsli mit geschroteten Leinsamen an, d. h.  ich kaufe  ungeschrotete, die ich nach Bedarf im Mixer zerkleinere. Ungeschrotete Leinsamen sind nahezu unverdaulich.

Tatsächlich ist die dies bezügliche Nachrichtenlage nicht widerspruchsfrei. Es gab in der Vergangenheit auch Meldungen, die den gesundheitlichen Wert von Leinsamen in Frage stellten. Aus diesen Gründen zählten sie früher nicht zu meinen favorisierten Speisen. Aufgrund der neueren Meldungen habe meine ablehnende Haltung revidiert.

http://www.medizinkorrespondenz.de/m...nsamen-919.htm
http://www.medical-tribune.ch/deutsc...007/demark.php
http://www.aerztlichepraxis.de/rw_5_...achrichten.htm
http://www.myelom.org/forum/messages/1371.html
http://www.reform-rundschau.de/news.htm
http://www.google.de/search?q=Prosta...&start=10&sa=N


WW

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Winfried,
ich finde es bedauerlich, daß in den referierten Artikeln (deinen und meinem) nicht zwischen den Wirkungen 

 des Lein-*Öls* = Omega-3-Linolensäure, kaum Lignan
 des Lein-*Samens* = Phyto-Östrogen-Lignan überwiegt 

und Prostatakrebspatienten

 mit Antiandrogen-Medikation (z.B. Casodex) und
 ohne Anti-Androgen-Medikation

differenziert wird.

Die Phyto-Östrogene (Lignane) docken an den gleichen Rezeptoren an wie das Casodex, d.h. sie stören sich vermutlich gegenseitig.

----------


## HerbertK

Lieber Ulrich,
  
 danke für Deinen Hinweis. Nicht zum ersten Mal finden wir derartig widersprüchliche Ergebnisse der Krebsforschung; das ist nicht gerade 
 ermutigend. 
  
 Das American Institute for Cancer Researcch   schreibt:  Currently the
 evidence associating consumption of flaxseed with protection against 
 prostate cancer is less consistent; some human studies indicate an increased risk, some a decreased risk, and still others find no association at all
  
 Ich habe mir  die in dem von Dir genannten Artikel zitierte Originalliteratur angesehen (nur die jüngste). Die dort beschriebene Studie basiert auf einer Befragung von Krebspatienten nach Ihren Essgewohnheiten.
  
 Die Studie, auf die ich hingewiesen habe, fußt auf Untersuchungen von Prostatektomie-Präparaten mehrerer Patientengruppen, deren Ernährung sich unterschieden hat. Dabei wurde für die Patientengruppe, die Leinsamen (30 g pro Tag einen Monat lang) eingenommen hatte, die größte Wachstumsverlangsamung des Prostatakrebses festgestellt  und zwar unabhängig davon, ob sie gleichzeitig noch eine Diät durchgeführt hatten oder nicht. Das hat mich mehr beeindruckt als eine statistische Auswertung von Befragungen. Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. Nochmals vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis.
  
  Ich werde also weiter Leinsamen nehmen  allerdings nicht mehr beim Neustart der ADT; davon wird abgeraten (dto. während Bestrahlung).
**
 Risikohinweise : 
 1.Leinsamen wirkt blutverdünnend  nicht empfehlenswert für Patienten, die blutverdünnende Medikamente nehmen müssen.
 2. Höchstmenge (30 g pro Tag  2 gehäufte Esslöffel) nicht überschreiten!
 3. Leinsamen nur mit reichlich Flüssigkeit einnehmen  sonst besteht das
 Risiko eines Darmverschlusses.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Winfried,
> ich finde es bedauerlich, daß in den referierten Artikeln (deinen und meinem) nicht zwischen den Wirkungen 
> 
>  des Lein-*Öls* = Omega-3-Linolensäure, kaum Lignan
>  des Lein-*Samens* = Phyto-Östrogen-Lignan überwiegt 
> 
> und Prostatakrebspatienten
> 
>  mit Antiandrogen-Medikation (z.B. Casodex) und
> ...


Hallo Ulrich,

Deine Feststellung, dass im Lein-Öl kaum Lignan enthalten ist, widerspricht der Wiki-Aussage:

                     Zitat von *Wikipedia* 
_ ... Eine ganze Reihe natürlich gewonnener pflanzlicher Öle ist reich an Linolensäure. Hierzu gehören unter anderem:

Leinöl (ca. 50%), Hanföl (ca. 17% alpha-Linolensäure und ca. 4% gamma-Linolensäure), Walnußöl (ca. 15%), Rapsöl (ca. 9%), Sojaöl (ca. 8%), Chiaöl (50-65%)


_
Eine brauchbare Aussage dazu ist diese:

Pflanzliche Östrogene sind Substanzen in Lebensmitteln, z. B. Lignane und Isoflavone, die biologische Wirkungen bei Säugetieren einschließlich des Menschen hervorrufen und die Aktivität endogener Östrogene imitieren und modulieren können. Epidemiologische Hinweise sprechen dafür, dass eine phytoöstrogenreiche Ernährung mit einem erniedrigten Risiko für Brust- und Prostatakrebs assoziiert sein könnte. Darüber hinaus weisen Daten aus klinischen Untersuchungen darauf hin, dass Phytoöstrogene protektive Wirkungen gegenüber kardiovaskulären Erkrankungen, postmenopausaler Osteoporose, klimakterischen Symptomen und neurokognitiven Demenzerkrankungen haben könnten. Bisher gibt es keine direkten Beweise für diese Wirkungen von Pflanzenöstrogenen beim Menschen durch langfristige, kontrollierte Interventionsstudien. Die meisten Informationen basieren auf der Assoziation von Erkrankungsraten und Ernährungsmustern in asiatischen Populationen oder kurzzeitigen Interventionen in westlichen Populationen. Die postulierten Schutzeffekte sind bisher nicht definitiv mit der phytoöstrogenen Bioverfügbarkeit verbunden, auch andere biologisch aktive Substanzen könnten für Wirkungen verantwortlich sein. Kausale Schutzeffekte einer phytoöstrogenen Aktivität beim Menschen und deren Mechanismen sind noch zu beweisen. Unzureichende Daten liegen für mögliche nachteilige Wirkungen von Phytoöstrogenen vor. Weitere Studien sind notwendig, um das präventive und therapeutische Potenzial dieser Substanzen und mögliche endokrine Nebenwirkungen zu klären.

Ich habe in der Verwandschaft einen alten lieben Onkel, der seit einem Jahr völlig dement wurde. Weil in dem Bericht etwas von Demenz stand, habe ich ein Päckchen Leinsamen-Schrot vom Supermarkt mitgebracht. Ich bin zur Zeit beim Abhungern des Winterspecks und so wurde das  jetzt mein 11-Uhr-Snack, denn es schmeckt prima!

Mein Rezept-Favorit: Je 2 Esslöffel Leinsamenschrot und Haferflocken, Dickmilch und paar Himbeeren aus der Tiefkühlpackung.

Ausgesprochen angenehmer Nebeneffekt sind sehr angenehme Toilettenbesuche!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Ulrich,

Kommando zurück, da habe ich mich geirrt und Linolsäure mit Lignan verwechselt.

Richtig ist das:

_Es ist wichtig zu wissen, dass die meisten Lignane der Leinsamen während des Herstellungsprozesses entfernt werden und Leinöl somit keine ausreichenden Lignanmengen mehr enthält. Die Lignane sind in den Hüllen der Leinsamen konzentriert, sodass sie bei der Verarbeitung zerstört werden können. Aus diesem Grund befinden sich im Leinöl kaum noch Lignane, es sei denn, es handelt sich um eine der häufig erhältlichen Ölsorten, die mit gemahlenem Leinsamen (der Lignane enthält) angereichert wurden.

_Dieter

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Dieter,

es scheint wohl folgendermaßen zu sein:

*Phyto-Östrogene* docken an den gleichen Rezeptoren an, an denen auch Casodex bzw. Flutamid andocken, d.h. sie verhindern die Testosteron-Aufnahme von Prostatakrebszellen.

Dies gilt nicht nur für die Phyto-Östrogene aus Leinsamen sondern für alle die vielfältigen Pflanzen, die ebenfalls Phyto-Östrogene enthalten.

Nur im Vergleich zu den Phyto-Östrogenen scheinen Casodex bzw. Flutamid effektiver zu wirken.

Insoweit dürfte zutreffen, was vielfach zu lesen ist: die Phyto-Östrogene sind ein hervorragenes Mittel um der Entstehung von Prostatakrebs *vorzubeugen* aber bei Anwendung gemeinsam mit Casodex oder Flutamid verringern sie deren Wirkung.

Wer keine Antiandrogen-Medikamente verwendet (z.B. in den "Therapiepausen"), dürfte von Phyto-Östrogenen profitieren. Aber natürlich sind meine Vermutungen rein hypothetisch. Sie könnten aber die vielfachen widersprüchlichen Aussagen über die Wirkung von sekundären Pflanzstofffen bei Krebs erklären.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Wolfgang,

ist Sesamsamen und Leinsamen dasselbe? :-?

Gruß Dieter

PS: Werde anschließend auch löschen. Gruß!

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Dieter,

Du hast recht. Es ist natürlich nicht das Selbe. Leinsaat ist flaxseed und nicht sesame legnans. Ich lösche die Beiträge zuvor. Es war ein Denkfehler. Für uns ist Leinsaat ungünstig (aber Sesam gut). Wie Ulrich schon geschrieben hat, Phytoestrogene (Soja dito) sind nur langfristig vorbeugend zu gebrauchen.

Hier ist der Beitrag dazu:

        Liebe Leinsaatfreunde,

im Magazin der Life Extension Foundation (LEF) befindet sich ein umfangreicher Beitrag zu Leinsaat. Ich denke, es gibt keine seriösere Quelle, entsprechende Informationen nachzulesen.
Leider ist der Artikel auf Englisch. Etwas weiter rechts oben befindet sich auf der Internetseite eine Übersetzungsfunktion, die ganz leidlich funktioniert.

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2005/sep2005_aas_01.htm 

* Danach ist eher davon auszugehen, dass bei bestehendem PK, Leinsaat wegen der Östrogene mit Vorsicht zu behandeln ist.*

Danke
Wolfgang

Hier ein Auszug mit der Übersetzungsfunktion:

*Reich an Phytoestrogenen*

              Leinsamen ist einer einer Handvoll eßbarer  Betriebe, die die Mittel enthalten, die phytoestrogens genannt werden. Nonsteroidal Biochemikalien in bestimmten Betrieben mit  Oestrogen-wie Tätigkeit, phytoestrogens ahmen Oestrogene im  menschlichen Körper nach. Zwei Versionen der  Oestrogenempfänger sind auf einer breiten Vielzahl der Gewebe  während des Körpers und des Gehirns, in beiden Geschlechtern.  Weil sie in der LageSIND, mit den Oestrogenempfängern zu binden und den Metabolismus der Oestrogene zu beeinflussen, werden  phytoestrogens gedacht, um für die Nutzen für die Gesundheit des  Sojabohnenöls und anderer phytoestrogen-reicher Nahrungsmittel,  einschließlich Leinsamen groß verantwortlich zu sein.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,im Extract vom KISP ist noch Folgendes zu lesen.
Gruß, Wolfgang

*Wil dachte am     5.10.2002 ganz anders über Leinöl:* Leider muss ich     folgenden Kommentar geben:   An Leinöl als     Krebskiller habe auch mal glauben wollen. Das war 1989 in der     Pauseperiode meiner Hormonbehandlung, als mein PSA     generalstabsplanmäßig stieg. Um die Steigung zu verzögern     machte ich viele Experimente. Eine davon war mit dem Budwig-Rezept:     Leinöl + Hüttenkäse.   Nach 5 Monaten konnte     ich eindeutig feststellen, dass die PSA-Steigungsrate (in % pro     Monat) nicht verändert war.   Zu dieser Zeit brachte     Dr. Charles (Snuffy) Myers eine Warnung ins Forum. Sieben von neun     Studien hatten gezeigt dass Leinöl das Risiko auf Prostatakrebs     erhöht und, noch schlimmer, auch das Risiko zu Metastasen     erhöht. Ende meines Experiments.   Leinöl (in     größeren Mengen) mag vielleicht gegen gewisse Krebsarten     helfen, kann jedoch bei Prostatakrebs sehr gefährlich sein.     Leinsaat selbst ist jedoch OK, und ab und zu eine kleine Menge     Leinöl dürfte auch nicht schädlich sein.  *Paul     fragte am 13.10.2003:* Wer kann etwas zu Flax     seed Oil Kapseln sagen. Ich bekam die Nachricht, sie sollen     PSA-Tumor und Prostata reduzieren. Mehr weiß ich leider nicht. *Ralf antwortete am     selben Tag:* ich     würde Dir empfehlen, um diese Flax seed oil (Leinöl-)     Kapseln einen Bogen zu machen. Nicht nur Dr. Leibowitz warnt vor     Leinöl. Dr. Charles "Snuffy" Myers hat der Sache     einen Artikel gewidmet:     http://www.prostateforum.com/Flaxseedoil.pdf,     in dem er schreibt, dass er alle verfügbare Literatur     durchforstet und keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden hat, dass Leinsamen     das Wachstum oder Streuen von Prostatakrebs verlangsamt oder ihnen     vorbeugt. Im Gegenteil, eine Studie aus Uruguay, das anscheinend     eine hohe PK-Inzidenz hat, kam zu dem Schluss, dass Männer mit     der höchsten Aufnahme von Alpha-Linolsäure ein um 440 %     höheres Risiko hatten, an PK zu erkranken als Männer, die     sich mehr an andere Fettarten hielten. Ferner hat er sechs Studien     zu Leinöl gefunden. Fünf kamen zu dem Schluss, dass Leinöl     schädlich sei, eine fand weder einen Schaden noch einen Nutzen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Ulrich,



> *Wil dachte am 5.10.2002 ganz anders über Leinöl:* Leider muss ich folgenden Kommentar geben: An Leinöl als Krebskiller habe auch mal glauben wollen. Das war 1989 in der Pauseperiode meiner Hormonbehandlung, als mein PSA generalstabsplanmäßig stieg. Um die Steigung zu verzögern machte ich viele Experimente. Eine davon war mit dem Budwig-Rezept: Leinöl + Hüttenkäse. Nach 5 Monaten konnte ich eindeutig feststellen, dass die PSA-Steigungsrate (in % pro Monat) nicht verändert war. Zu dieser Zeit brachte Dr. Charles (Snuffy) Myers eine Warnung ins Forum. Sieben von neun Studien hatten gezeigt dass Leinöl das Risiko auf Prostatakrebs erhöht und, noch schlimmer, auch das Risiko zu Metastasen erhöht. Ende meines Experiments. Leinöl (in größeren Mengen) mag vielleicht gegen gewisse Krebsarten helfen, kann jedoch bei Prostatakrebs sehr gefährlich sein. Leinsaat selbst ist jedoch OK, und ab und zu eine kleine Menge Leinöl dürfte auch nicht schädlich sein.


Ich glaube, daß Ihr euch im Kreise dreht! das haben wir schon alles durchgekaut und für nicht gut befunden! Leinsamen oder Leinöl, spielt keine Rolle, ich kann euch nur warnen! Keine experimente zu machen und wenn doch? *Östrogene dürfen beim Mann nicht die Hauptrolle spielen!*

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin,

jetzt habe ich nicht auf dein Beitrag geachtet und dabei das Selbe gedacht und gebracht!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut, 

doppelt hält besser. Leider treiben wir immer wieder "die gleiche Sau" durchs Dorf. Das ist bei vielen Themen so. Das hängt auch damit zusammen, dass das Internet (auch dieses Forum), Zeitungsartikel und Bücher voll mit Pseudowissen sind. 

Hallo Ulrich,

du hast ja die Warnung vor starkem Gebrauch von Leinsaat, sprich Phytoestrogenen bei PK, schon am Anfang dieses Threads eingestellt.

Immerhin hat diese Diskussion mir die Tatsache wieder in Erinnerung gebracht, dass man stark aufpassen muss, nicht auf  die Halbwahrheiten der diversen "Heilsbringer" und Geschäftemacher reinzufallen. 

Ein schönes Wochenende
Wolfgang

----------


## Schwiegersohn71

Anhand der hier reingestellten Artikel geht recht klar hervor, dass Leinsamen (nicht das Öl) sowohl zur Vorbeugung als auch bei bestehender Erkrankung (siehe LEF Artikel in Bezug auf Metastasen) hilfreich sein kann. Auch jüngere wissenschaftliche Studien untermauern die These.

Aber hat irgendjemand eine wissenschaftliche Begründung, warum die Lignans bei einer Hormonblockade eher negativ/kontrakproduktiv wirken sollen? Ausser in diesem Thread habe ich davon noch niegends gelesen. Gibt es irgendwas zur Untermauerung dieser Aussage?

----------


## Ulrich

> ... hat irgendjemand eine wissenschaftliche Begründung, warum die Lignans bei einer Hormonblockade eher negativ/kontrakproduktiv wirken sollen?


Es geht nicht um die Hormonblockade in jeder Form. Hormonblocke umfaßt zwei völlig unterschiedliche Präparatgruppen:
  die LH-RH-Analoga reduzieren die Produktion von Testosteron in den Hoden;
  die Antiandrogene z.B. Flutamid oder Casodex blockieren die Rezeptoren für Testosteron in den Prostata- und anderen Körperzellen.

Die Phyto-Östrogene blockieren ebenfalls Rezeptoren für Testosteron. Sie treten also in Konkurrenz zu den medikamentörsen Antiandrogenen. Bei genauem Hinsehen gibt es im Netz den ganz alten und immer wiederkehrenden Streit, ob Prostatakrebs-Patienten Soja-Produkte, Rotklee-Produkte, Leinsamenprodukte, Schwarzkümmelprodukte etc. etc. zu sich nehmen sollten oder eben nicht! Es wird bei den Empfehlungen für Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln nicht hinreichend zwischen unterschiedlichen Patientengruppen unterschieden: Krebspatient ist nicht gleich Krebspatient!

Meines Erachtens ist es bedauerlich, daß bei der Einnahme von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln bisher kaum unterschieden wird zwischen Prostatkrebspatienten mit und solchen ohne Medikation von Antiandrongenen.

Meines Wissens liegen keine Untersuchungen vor, die Krebspatienten nach diesem Kriterium unterscheiden.

Das Netz ist voll von Warunungen vor der Einnahme von phytoöstrogenhaltigen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln: hier auf die Schnelle nur eine Quelle:
*http://www.prostateforum.com/september2001.pdf*

Zitat:"Flax is also rich in lignans that are strong antioxidants and phytoestrogens, although flax seed or flax meal are better sources of the lignans than the oil." Und weiter:"Seven out of the nine studies available show that flax seed oil increases the risk of prostate cancer or of cancer progression." - In dieser Quelle ist ebenfalls Krebspatient gleich Krebspatient und sie hebt starkt auf das Leinsamenöl ab.  Aber wie schon gesagt, daß Netz ist voll von  (undifferenzierten) Warunungen vor phytoöstrogenhaltigen Nahrungsergänzungsmiteln bei Prostatkrebs.

Auch die Prostatakrebsselbsthilfegruppen haben - so viel ich weiß - keine Listen von Medikamenten, die bei bestimmten Patientengruppen kontraindiziert sind.

----------


## Schwiegersohn71

Hi Ulrich,

ich kenne die Warnungen im Internet. Aber alle diese Warnungen bei PCA sind im Zusammenhang mit Alpha Linolsäure und nicht mit Lignans. Soweit ich weiss, ist der Alpha Linolsäuregehalt von geschrotetem Flax relativ gering und somit nicht so dramatisch.

Gruß

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Schwiegersohn,



> Hi Ulrich,
> 
> ich kenne die Warnungen im Internet. Aber alle diese Warnungen bei PCA sind im Zusammenhang mit Alpha Linolsäure und nicht mit Lignans. Soweit ich weiss, ist der Alpha Linolsäuregehalt von geschrotetem Flax relativ gering und somit nicht so dramatisch.
> 
> Gruß


Wenn Du Darmträgheit hast, dann nehme doch *Flosamenschalen* ist z.B. wenn man RT = bestrahlt wird, bestens geeignet!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Schwiegersohn71

Hola Helmut,

danke für den Hinweis, aber ich halte mich doch lieber an die Leinsamen. Die wissenschaftlichen Indizien zeigen da doch schon sehr stark in die richtige Richtung (besonders wegen den Lignans, und die sind am stärksten in Leinsamen imho).

Schönen Gruß

----------


## wolf44

Guten Morgen Ulrich,

zu Deiner untenstehenden Aussage habe ich noch folgende Fragen. 

Würde das auch auf Sojaprodukte zutreffen? Oder nur auf NEM. Ich bin seit langem Vegetarier und habe Fleisch durch Tofu bzw. Sojaprodukte ersetzt. 

Was ist mit Granatsaftelexier?  Der wäre bei Casodex dann auch kontraproduktiv - oder?

Gruß Wolf 44




> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> es scheint wohl folgendermaßen zu sein:
> 
> *Phyto-Östrogene* docken an den gleichen Rezeptoren an, an denen auch Casodex bzw. Flutamid andocken, d.h. sie verhindern die Testosteron-Aufnahme von Prostatakrebszellen.
> 
> Dies gilt nicht nur für die Phyto-Östrogene aus Leinsamen sondern für alle die vielfältigen Pflanzen, die ebenfalls Phyto-Östrogene enthalten.
> 
> Nur im Vergleich zu den Phyto-Östrogenen scheinen Casodex bzw. Flutamid effektiver zu wirken.
> ...

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Wolf,

entsprechend der Logik meiner Schlußfolgerung bezieht es sich auch auf Sojaprodukte, auf Granatapfelelixier (nicht jedoch auf den Granatapfel-*Saft*, da die Phytoöstrogene in den Kernen und Schalen stecken) und weitere Pflanzen-Extrakte, die Phytoöstrogene enthalten.

Es gibt in der amerikanischen Prostatakrebs-Szene eine augeprägte Diskussion zum Für und Wider von Sojaprodukten. Meiner (unmaßgeblichen) Meinung nach sind gewöhnliche Speisen relativ unbedenktlich, weil sie nur geringste Mengen der Phytoästrogene enthalten. Für Bedenklich halte ich erst die *Konzentrationen von Phytaminen mit Phytoöstrogenen* wie sie in Kapseln, Pillen und anderen NEM-Präparaten angeboten werden.

Lieber Wolf, bedenke bitte, daß ich keine vorhandenen oder gar eigene Forschungsergebnisse präsentiere, sondern lediglich A + B zusammenzähle. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn hierzu die Meinung eines mit der Materie vertrauten Pharmakologen, Zellbiologen oder Biochemikers vorgelegt werden könnte. Selbst Dr. Heinrich Kremer hat in einer seiner Telefonkonferenzen geäußert, daß wir über die Wirkungsweise der Phytoästrogene, die keine echten Östrogene sind, kaum etwas Brauchbares wissen. Ebenso ist mir nicht sicher bekannt, welche "Bioregulatoren" an den betreffenden Rezeptoren auf den Prostata-Zellkernen für Androgene ebenfalls andocken und welche auf Rezeptoren passen, die nicht von Casodex (usw.) blockiert werden.

Bedauerlicherweise unterscheiden die amerikanischen sich widersprechenden statistichen Ergebnisse zu Soja-Extrakten bei Prostatakrebs nicht zwischen Patieten *mit* zusätzlicher Antiandrogen-Medikation und solchen *ohne* diese Hormonblockade.

Wer keine auf Antiandrogenen beruhende Hormonblockade betreibt, braucht sich um diese Problematik natürlich in keinster Weise angesprochen zu fühlen.

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Ulrich,

mir ist natürlich klar, dass Du keine eigenen Forschungsergebnisse präsentierst - trotzdem faziniert mich Deine Schlussfolgerung. Ich habe mir schon länger Gedanken gemacht, wieso es so widersprüchliche Meinungen zu Soja gibt. Für mich ziehe ich folgendes Resultat daraus: Ich ernähre mich weiterhin mit Tofu/Soja und lasse während der Casodexeinnahme den Granatapfelextrakt erst mal weg. Ich hebe ihn mir für die Hormonpause auf.

Gruß Wolf44

----------


## Ulrich

Ich glaube, daß du damit eine gute Entscheidung getroffen hast. 

Mir war es immer wichtig, auf meine "innere Stimme", d.h. mein Gefühl in Bezug auf die Präparate, zu achten. Auch mein OM-Arzt hat mehrfach betont, daß dies die beste Methode zur Feststellung der Zuträglichkeit ist.

Du ißt Tofu, weil du das rote Fleisch vermeiden willst? - Ich habe tatsächlich vollkommen auf Schweinefleisch verzichtet; aber ich esse jetzt bevorzugt Lammbraten. Auch esse ich kein Fleisch von Tieren, die regelmäßig mit Antibiotika und anderen Pharmastoffen groß gezogen werden, dazu zählen Puten, Hühner und Fische aus Zuchtanlagen (sowohl Meereszucht, wie Süßwasserzucht).

Welche Auswirkungen dies auf meinen Krebs hat, ist mir in Wirklichkeit unbekannt.

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Ulrich,

ich esse Tofu, weil meine Frau seit über 20 Jahren Ovo-Lacto-Vegetarier ist. Auch meine beiden Töchter ernähren sich dementsprechend. 

Ich habe nur ab und zu in Restaurants Fleisch gegessen. Jetzt habe ich auf Fisch umgestellt. 

Nachtrag: Antibiotika (im Fleisch) 
Ich habe wegen einer Blasen-Darm-Fistel 2 1/2 Jahre lang mit kurzen Unterbrechungen Antibiotika genommen. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Antibiotika einen Einfluss auf die PSA-Entwicklung hat. Nach dem Absetzen des Antibiotikums stieg das PSA jedes Mal, während es unter der Einnahme manchmal sogar fiel. Komisch, ich hatte eine RPE, da kann nichts Entzündetes sein. 

Gruß Wolf44

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Ulrich,

Ist es nicht so, dass Phytoöstrogene an die Östrogenrezeptoren und Antiandrogene an die Androgenrezeptoren andocken? Allerdings ist Equol, ein Metabolit, der aus Daidzein durch bestimmte Bakterien im Darm gebildet wird, in der Lage, die übliche Anbindung von DHT an die Androgenrezeptoren zu unterbinden (und das wohl auch nur zu ca. 80%).

Es sind allerdings nur etwa ein Drittel der Menschen in der Lage, Equol zu bilden, Kaukasier wahrscheinlich noch weniger als Asiaten, da wir meist erst im Erwachsenenalter die Bekanntschaft mit Soja machen und bis dahin auch eine Kost reich an tierischen Fetten hatten, während Asiaten meist vom Kindesalter an eine hauptsächliche vegetarische Ernährung mit Soja gewöhnt sind.

Natürlich bewegen wir uns bei den Phytoöstrogenen auf sehr dünnem Eis, und ich glaube es wird sehr schwierig sein, klare Antworten zu bekommen, denn ich habe bisher keinen Experten  erlebt, der keine ausweichende Antwort auf eine dezidierte Frage gegeben hat. Das Bauchgefühl ist also gefragt.

Gruß
JürgenS

----------

